# Suspended again



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Deja Vu. Woke today to another Uber suspension while Uber "investigates" an accusation from an unnamed customer on an unspecified trip on an unknown date - a purely specious complaint of me driving under the influence.

Heck, I can't recall even an unhappy trip. I'm getting stabbed in the back. 

Best result? In a few days I'll be "restored" - after losing days of income. 

Hard to imagine a more unjust system.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Thank goodness for Lyft.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Just enjoy the weekend. Go see a movie or something.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Good thing they stopped paying the $200 reactivation fee.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i am killing uber eats and door dash here . i have not drove a passenger in 5 days . its takes a bit longer for a ping but it pays better so its well worth waiting . also yesterday somebody canceled after i picked up the food so it was free . 14 bucks of my favorite food . snacked on it then entire day . you really should try delivery idk your area if its easy to park so on . no idiot pax .
last week lyft feed back . HE TOOK BOTH HANDS OFF THE STEERING WHEEL TO TALK ON THE PHONE. 1 star . ow well ! my car my insurance its my office 12 hr day sure i talk on the phone . food delivers almost every one i get tipped 2 /3 or 6 bucks


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> Deja Vu. Woke today to another Uber suspension while Uber "investigates" an accusation from an unnamed customer on an unspecified trip on an unknown date - a purely specious complaint of me driving under the influence.
> 
> Heck, I can't recall even an unhappy trip. I'm getting stabbed in the back.
> 
> ...


 It hasn't happened to me yet but I'm sure it must suck.
Just think of it as an unpaid vacation.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Deja Vu. Woke today to another Uber suspension while Uber "investigates" an accusation from an unnamed customer on an unspecified trip on an unknown date - a purely specious complaint of me driving under the influence.
> 
> Heck, I can't recall even an unhappy trip. I'm getting stabbed in the back.
> 
> ...


You should deny this 100% , tell them you don't drink , but you do take little weed.?
Pax is wrong and is lying. Back to driving in few minutes.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Hmmmm, I didn’t know shills could be suspended.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

How many times can a driver be accused of drunk driving before Uber says it's real and throws you under the Bus?


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Hmmmm, I didn't know shills could be suspended.


See, like they gotta do something like that every once in a while just to make it look good, you know?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Deja Vu. Woke today to another Uber suspension while Uber "investigates" an accusation from an unnamed customer on an unspecified trip on an unknown date - a purely specious complaint of me driving under the influence.
> 
> Heck, I can't recall even an unhappy trip. I'm getting stabbed in the back.
> 
> ...


Just one or 2 more " Accusations"
And you will be Deactivated permanently !

See why i left uber for pizza.

No falseifying accusations besides a rare claim of not getting food or wrong food.
( usually for free stuff?)

If they feel a need to " investigate " me they ask

Face to Face.

Uber system is Fatally Flawed.
Drivers NEED protection.

( and i have never been investigated.
Wasnt waiting around for it to happen either !
Too many stories on U.P to put my life & earnings in the hands of an uber coin toss !)

WITH A UNION
DRIVERS COULD BE TESTED FOR REAL .
ON THE SPOT !
THEN REACTIVATED IMMEDIATELY !

UNION WOULD NEVER ALLOW THIS ABUSE OF DRIVERS 
WHICH HAS RUN RAMPANT FAR TOO LONG !


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Deja Vu. Woke today to another Uber suspension while Uber "investigates" an accusation from an unnamed customer on an unspecified trip on an unknown date - a purely specious complaint of me driving under the influence.
> 
> Heck, I can't recall even an unhappy trip. I'm getting stabbed in the back.
> 
> ...


Did they seize the badges you earned?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Deja Vu. Woke today to another Uber suspension while Uber "investigates" an accusation from an unnamed customer on an unspecified trip on an unknown date - a purely specious complaint of me driving under the influence.
> 
> Heck, I can't recall even an unhappy trip. I'm getting stabbed in the back.
> 
> ...


Psychopaths thieves and algorithms rule your destiny at Uber.
Is THIS how the future should be ?



Kodyhead said:


> Did they seize the badges you earned?


" Virtual" Trophy case closed pending review.

Serious.

She Just bought a new car for this.
Uber allows Lies to FIRE YOU.

DESTRUCTIVE HOSTILE WORKPLACE WHICH REWARDS DECEPTION AND PUNISHES HARD WORK !

UBER


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> Deja Vu. Woke today to another Uber suspension while Uber "investigates" an accusation from an unnamed customer on an unspecified trip on an unknown date - a purely specious complaint of me driving under the influence.
> 
> Heck, I can't recall even an unhappy trip. I'm getting stabbed in the back.
> 
> ...


_"I can't recall"_

......Stick with that


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Just enjoy the weekend. Go see a movie or something.


GO SEE A LAWYER.

START A CLASS ACTION SUIT !


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Yes, I also drive Lyft. Effect will be about 80% usual earnings.

None of these policy wonks ever pause to consider if the shoe was on their foot. Imagine reporting to work, only to be told you have a two + day suspension while they investigate an accusation - and for "privacy reasons" they can't tell you where or when the offense occurred, or who complained. 

According to my Greenlight, policy is 3 such complaints in six months and you're fired.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> Deja Vu. Woke today to another Uber suspension while Uber "investigates" an accusation from an unnamed customer on an unspecified trip on an unknown date - a purely specious complaint of me driving under the influence.
> 
> Heck, I can't recall even an unhappy trip. I'm getting stabbed in the back.
> 
> ...


Dash Cam and never leave home without it


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Sure - but for how long?

The last time this happened, the complaint arose from a trip ten days back. My Falcon Zero 360 loops every five hours. That's two cards a day, for a minimum of ten days. Twenty cards. 

But - that does no good if I don't know which trip is relevant.

Ditto for DUI checks. I cannot get a breathalyzer and record my tests, but only if I know which results are relevant.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Uber is trying to drive you to drink.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It’s all good. You’ll be able to cash out on the 19th.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> According to my Greenlight, policy is 3 such complaints in six months and you're fired.


That sounds lenient. I was under the impression that Uber had a 'two strikes, you're out' policy since your start date.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Deja Vu. Woke today to another Uber suspension while Uber "investigates" an accusation from an unnamed customer on an unspecified trip on an unknown date - a purely specious complaint of me driving under the influence.
> 
> Heck, I can't recall even an unhappy trip. I'm getting stabbed in the back.
> 
> ...


Hell, I got suspended all the time.
For a variety of things ... some I did, some I didn't.

Drove past a 'service animal' and cancelled. It was a HUGE dog. Huge. After I drove past I texted the pax and said, "Your Uber is here". Got several responses from pax ... I ignored and canx'd at 5 min. When Uber called me I just said that I tried to find them, and couldn't. Reinstated.

Told two wanna be punks to GTFO of my car. One refused. I took my keys and got out with the phone. With him inside and me outside I fake dialed like I was talking to a 911 operator. "Yes, I need an ambulance at the corner of .... Yea, young Caucasian male and he has been beaten pretty bad, having trouble breathing, bleeding from his mouth and nose and seems to be in a lot of pain." LoL. He got out ... called me a ****er ... accused me of making threats .... Me? I didn't make any threats, I was just predicting the future. I drove away. Uber suspended me but I just went with "I don't know what you're talking about. Which ride was that?" Reinstated.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Deja Vu. Woke today to another Uber suspension while Uber "investigates" an accusation from an unnamed customer on an unspecified trip on an unknown date - a purely specious complaint of me driving under the influence.
> 
> Heck, I can't recall even an unhappy trip. I'm getting stabbed in the back.
> 
> ...


It's unfortunate this has happened to you.

Maybe now you'll realize just how unethical and scummy Uber and Lyft are.

Buy yourself SD cards that can store at least a full day's worth of video and buy an external hard drive that can store at least 2 weeks worth of videos.

What happened to you is yet another example of why we need AB5 to pass in California.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Did they seize the badges you earned?


@@@@. You beat me to it.


----------



## arcterus (Oct 31, 2014)

Huh... Out of all the people they could **** with, they chose you. You've stuck with them through thick and thin.

I am SO glad I still drive a cab...


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> GO SEE A LAWYER.
> 
> START A CLASS ACTION SUIT !


They'd be laughed out of the lawyer's office.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Deja Vu. Woke today to another Uber suspension while Uber "investigates" an accusation from an unnamed customer on an unspecified trip on an unknown date - a purely specious complaint of me driving under the influence.
> 
> Heck, I can't recall even an unhappy trip. I'm getting stabbed in the back.
> 
> ...


It gets worse. Typically they use these reports as "evidence" later on even if they dismiss them. They then suddenly say, "due to multiple reports we are permanently deactivating you. This decision is final" or some version of this.

Drivers need to support unions or trade organizations.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> @@@@. You beat me to it.


I got all my badges tattooed now cause I just dont trust uber


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

I find it odd how many pax complain to Uber about drunk driving after the trip.... If I were truly in the car with a drunk driver I would cancel the trip and call 911...… Uber should not accept these sorts of allegations without a police report.....


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Yes, I also drive Lyft. Effect will be about 80% usual earnings.
> 
> None of these policy wonks ever pause to consider if the shoe was on their foot. Imagine reporting to work, only to be told you have a two + day suspension while they investigate an accusation - and for "privacy reasons" they can't tell you where or when the offense occurred, or who complained.
> 
> According to my Greenlight, policy is 3 such complaints in six months and you're fired.


You can't be fired your not an employee


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Tom Oldman said:


> Dash Cam and never leave home without it:smiles:





Nats121 said:


> Buy yourself SD cards that can store at least a full day's worth of video and buy an external hard drive that can store at least 2 weeks worth of videos.


That would not have helped me. 2weeks worth is not enough.
I was temporarily deactivated for a false accusation that occurred *6 weeks* prior to the deactivation.
It was a routine no-show cancel, so no red flag reason to save the dashcam footage.
Even if I saved every minute of online activity, how much data is 6 weeks worth of driving full time.
Not exactly practical.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> I got all my badges tattooed now cause I just dont trust uber


I am picturing a biker dude with muscular arms with a tat of "Great Amenities" on his shoulder.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

arcterus said:


> I am SO glad I still drive a cab...


You are GLAD you drive a cab?
Really?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Did you work in the marketing Department by chance? Come on, you can't blame them for expecting you guys to sever all ties with the company ... a clean break. Hey good news is, you can be one of the first ones to take your co-workers advice and become a mechanic. I know most drivers haven't thought that far ahead to start that process. You got that going for you.

Perhaps head out to your local Airport staging lot. I'm sure there was a phone wrangler who's willing to take a week off . you're welcome


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Ironic that someone who sticks up for Uber and the good the company brings would be deactivated for BS.

Twice.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> accusation


After my second accusation I put "smile you're on camera" stickers in my car. So far no more accusations. 
Also every time uber sends me a survey I go on a rant about this very problem. Telling them it's messed up and to stop refunding money for it.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> See, like they gotta do something like that every once in a while just to make it look good, you know?


Maybe it's a bit like the old Roman decimation procedure.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimation_(Roman_army)


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> Sure - but for how long?
> 
> The last time this happened, the complaint arose from a trip ten days back. My Falcon Zero 360 loops every five hours. That's two cards a day, for a minimum of ten days. Twenty cards.
> 
> ...


 Just tell them that you have video for the last 60 days and ask what day they want.

BTW in California the proposed law to make us employees would also require due process for complaints before deactivation

https://uberpeople.net/threads/ab5-...es-the-flexibility-scam-awesome-stuff.343278/


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> Deja Vu. Woke today to another Uber suspension while Uber "investigates" an accusation from an unnamed customer on an unspecified trip on an unknown date - a purely specious complaint of me driving under the influence.
> 
> Heck, I can't recall even an unhappy trip. I'm getting stabbed in the back.
> 
> ...


I'd want to find the pax who complained and poke their eyeballs out with dull chopsticks. Then stick sewing needles under their toenails and fingernails.


----------



## Pueblo Confusion (Jul 10, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> Deja Vu. Woke today to another Uber suspension while Uber "investigates" an accusation from an unnamed customer on an unspecified trip on an unknown date - a purely specious complaint of me driving under the influence.
> 
> Heck, I can't recall even an unhappy trip. I'm getting stabbed in the back.
> 
> ...


Did you get laid off in the recent marketing purge? No more shilling?


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Deja Vu. Woke today to another Uber suspension while Uber "investigates" an accusation from an unnamed customer on an unspecified trip on an unknown date - a purely specious complaint of me driving under the influence.
> 
> Heck, I can't recall even an unhappy trip. I'm getting stabbed in the back.
> 
> ...


What stinks about that accusation is that they do not even give you a heads-up so you can go to the hospital and get a blood draw to prove that you are innocent.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Rider complains dui, you’re done. Dash cam will not help you. Despite the panacea so many here claim it is. You are done for at least 12 hours.

Uber knows pax lie but cannot take the risk. Pax know this so they use false claims to **** over drivers that pissed them off. Usual cause, driver said no to a request or corrected a behavior. Its that simple.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> Deja Vu. Woke today to another Uber suspension while Uber "investigates" an accusation from an unnamed customer on an unspecified trip on an unknown date - a purely specious complaint of me driving under the influence.
> 
> Heck, I can't recall even an unhappy trip. I'm getting stabbed in the back.
> 
> ...


Oddly, I am up to MUCH shenanigans, and yet I have never been investigated.

Have you considered NOT drinking while driving?

It might help.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber has no teams that ever investigate anything.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> It gets worse. Typically they use these reports as "evidence" later on even if they dismiss them. They then suddenly say, "due to multiple reports we are permanently deactivating you. This decision is final" or some version of this.
> 
> Drivers need to support unions or trade organizations.


Uber does the same thing when they falsely accuse a driver of doing something that "could potentially" be fraud.

They then give the driver "warnings" or "notices", and after two or three of those they may deactivate the driver.

That's their cynical way of claiming they give drivers 2nd or 3rd "chances" to "clean up their act", even though the driver is innocent of what they've been accused of.

They don't give a shit whether or not the driver is innocent.

Deactivating falsely accused drivers costs them nothing, thus in their twisted minds it's preferable to do that rather than spend a little money and make a little effort to determine if drivers are innocent or not.

As you pointed out, NO driver is ever innocent. Accusation is treated as guilt.

Both companies are evil.

We need AB5 to pass in California.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

tmart said:


> What stinks about that accusation is that they do not even give you a heads-up so you can go to the hospital and get a blood draw to prove that you are innocent.


That wouldn't prove anything.


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

I fondly remember the first false claim made against me, and the temporary account suspension during the so-called investigation. I recall the many emotions I felt over those two days. It was like something I had never felt before. I have always carried myself in a professional manner. In a way, I'm kinda glad that I experienced that situation in the early part of my time driving rideshare. That experience has forced me to drive in a way that completely ignores their ratings manipulation system. Oddly enough, I make more money this way. I am now fully aware of the fact that I could be falsely accused of something and forever banned as a driver on either platform at anytime. That's just the way the ball bounces in this industry. Sad, but true. ?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Ironic that someone who sticks up for Uber and the good the company brings would be deactivated for BS.
> 
> Twice.


Eventually, evil starts to consume itself.
Look at the democratic party right now.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

This is why I don't get why anyone wants to drive for Uber. 
Here's some Uber slogan's:
"Sign up today to get deactivated tomorrow."

"Get more rides we cut you're pay!"

"Get paid everyday by getting charged a small fee."

"Use one of you're most expensive assets to make minimum wage." 

"Drive with us and use you're own quarters at the vacuums."

"It's all about stability, we only lost $5 billion not $6 billion."

"Ask Rohit he can solve any Uber problem."

"We gaurantee someone puke's in you're car in the first 30 days, or we send you gift certificate for $20."


----------



## Dominic_S (Mar 11, 2019)

Are you I assume a female driver? Did you do anything (act hysterical in a conversation, rebuff an advance, tell a rider “no” for any request) that could elicit a false accusation of drinking? That seems like a strong thing to falsely accuse someone of if there’s no evidence. What would be the motivation?

I’ve never been deactivated, but I did have a woman (SJW, ultra feminist) try to get me kicked off driving. I picked her up from her house and take her to a bar. She’s already been drinking and in a good mood. We had a good convo and I ask her for her number before she gets out. She gives it to me. The next day I text her. We start texting but at that point she must have felt some type of “buyers remorse” bc she got all weird saying stuff like “you know where I live”. Then she says it’s sleazy of me to do Uber and treat it as paid Tinder. I can see this is going nowhere so I tell her I’ll never text her again. I thought that was the end of it.

Well this woman (who had given me 5 stars and a tip after the initial ride was over) contacts Uber to complain I made her feel uncomfortable AND that I was driving a car that was not registered with Uber (complete lie). She made that up to get me fired. I told Uber she was lying and nothing happened.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Some might ask "so what would you have Uber do?"

First, for a complaint as serious as driving under the influence, I'd want someone to immediately respond to the customer's email. 

I'd expect Uber to advise the accuser to immediately call the cops and make a formal complainnt. No police report, no Uber action. Period.

I'd expect the complaint to be made immediately after the ride - not days or hours later. After all, testing has to be done in a timely manner.

Finally, I'd expect UBER to not even think about sanctioning the driver until after the courts have ruled.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> Some might ask "so what would you have Uber do?"
> 
> First, for a complaint as serious as driving under the influence, I'd want someone to immediately respond to the customer's email.
> 
> ...


First, are these complaints of driving under the influence, or driving while impaired. There's a big difference between the two.

Next, forcing a pax to file a police report is never going to happen, and it shouldn't. By the time the cops get in touch with the driver and test them, they may no longer be under the influence of anything (if that is the charge).

Uber & Lyft do business through numbers, so they don't care about drivers.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> Deja Vu. Woke today to another Uber suspension while Uber "investigates" an accusation from an unnamed customer on an unspecified trip on an unknown date - a purely specious complaint of me driving under the influence.
> 
> Heck, I can't recall even an unhappy trip. I'm getting stabbed in the back.
> 
> ...


I guess the shit heads really needed that $4 back. I feel for you.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Uber does the same thing when they falsely accuse a driver of doing something that "could potentially" be fraud.
> 
> They then give the driver "warnings" or "notices", and after two or three of those they may deactivate the driver.
> 
> ...


I usually reply back to the Uber warning email and call their bluff.

The next email they will send to me generally states that they are not accusing me of any wrongdoing, just explaining to me what alleged wrongdoing was.

Same thing isn't it? -o::roflmao:


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Since Uber told me it was a minimum 48 hour suspension, I did not check my app today. Big mistake.

Finishing my second Lyft only day, I posted weekend earnings about half what I had expected. Once home I checked my email and -surprise!- I had been reactivated at 5:30AM. I could have driven Uber today. 

Total BS. There is so much wrong with this process I don't know where to start.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dominic_S said:


> That seems like a strong thing to falsely accuse someone of if there's no evidence. What would be the motivation?


........to hustle a free ride........................


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ........to hustle a free ride........................


Like someone else said, for $4?? Really?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Like someone else said, for $4?? Really?


Ye-e-e-e-e-e-e-ssss!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Demon said:


> Like someone else said, for $4?? Really?


I don't know if we know it was only a $4 ride but regardless she probably told them no as they tried to squeeze 5 people into her vehicle. Unfortunately, Society gets to suffer from the direct effects of "everyone gets a ribbon" and not being able to spank your children. Since they've been protected from experiencing and processing negative feelings in a healthy manner, they think the end of the world is happening and go for the gusto?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> I don't know if we know it was only a $4 ride but regardless she probably told them no as they tried to squeeze 5 people into her vehicle. Unfortunately, Society gets to suffer from the direct effects of "everyone gets a ribbon" and not being able to spank your children. Since they've been protected from experiencing and processing negative feelings in a healthy manner, they think the end of the world is happening and go for the gusto?


That door would swing both ways.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Nnow that this matter is over, a few thoughts.

Roman decimation? Not quite. More like the Soviet show trriials, or Kafka's "Chamber,"

This is essentially the industrial system of "progressive" discipline. Guilt or innocence doesn't matter, only the accusation. It's not the nature off the evidence ( as Nancy Pelosi says) but the seriousness of the charge that matters.

Why, the skeptics ask, would an accuser lie? Surely all the accusers can't be wrong. Where there's smoke there's fire.

I'll tell why.

Look at history and you'll find countless times justice went astray. How do you think Jesus wound up on the cross? Because of these wrongs traditions developed.

The right to confront your accuser. To be advised of the time and place of the alleged offense. To full disclosuree of all evidence, including evidence in your favor. To a public trial. To petition for the redress of grievances. To a speedy trial

Most of all, to the presumption of innocence.

Compare this to Uber's policies, which are exact opposites.

To


----------



## arcterus (Oct 31, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> You are GLAD you drive a cab?
> Really?


Oh my Dawg, yes!

I've always said that whatever the best deal is driving, that's where I'm going to be. When Uber first came to our market 5 years ago, it was close between driving a cab or ride share. Nowadays, it's not close at all!

I work 12-hour shifts, and have to work 4 to 6 hours of that making gas and lease. Then I have six to eight hours of making $2.60 a mile. That's after all expenses.

The number of cab drivers making decent money in our market is a lot smaller than it used to be. But we're still here! The key is to focus on doing those things that Uber and Lyft do poorly. There's a handful of them.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> The right to confront your accuser. To be advised of the time and place of the alleged offense. To full disclosuree of all evidence, including evidence in your favor. To a public trial. To petition for the redress of grievances. To a speedy trial
> 
> Most of all, to the presumption of innocence.


These rights to "due process" you mention are applicable when a individual is _accused by the government of a crime_.

Uber is a private corporation. They don't have any legal obligation to give you "due process" when accusations might be made against you. They can deactivate you at any time for any reason, so long as that reason is not discriminatory. (Similarly, you can quit at any time for any reason.) In fact, since they are, for all practical purposes, incapable of effectively investigating accusations, it is quite possible that their legal counsel has advised them that they _have_ to take _some_ action when accusations are made. A 48 hour suspension is, compared to immediate and permanent deactivation, relatively "generous" on Uber's part. :wink:

News flash: many, many people work for their employers on an "at will" basis, and can be fired at any time for any reason, so long as the reason is not discriminatory.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> A 48 hour suspension is, compared to immediate and permanent deactivation, relatively "generous" on Uber's part.


In my market, any serious accusation must be met with a suspension and investigation. It's in the TNC code here.

Of course, since they don't have the ability to investigate, and no one is holding them accountable, they simply suspend and put a negative mark in your permanent record. Too many negatives of the same type and you're done. Simple, easy peasy.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Of course, since they don't have the ability to investigate, and no one is holding them accountable, they simply suspend and put a negative mark in your permanent record.


Yes, the dreaded "permanent record".


----------



## Pueblo Confusion (Jul 10, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> Since Uber told me it was a minimum 48 hour suspension, I did not check my app today. Big mistake.
> 
> Finishing my second Lyft only day, I posted weekend earnings about half what I had expected. Once home I checked my email and -surprise!- I had been reactivated at 5:30AM. I could have driven Uber today.
> 
> Total BS. There is so much wrong with this process I don't know where to start.


Your expendable! Your not needed! Your replaceable! Uber doesn't even know you exist! Nobody cares! Apply McDonalds today.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

BigBadJohn said:


> How many times can a driver be accused of drunk driving before Uber says it's real and throws you under the Bus?


Twice, maybe Thrice.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> lol, yes wages are "inching" upward, but the cost of everything is going up.
> 
> I find it rather disgusting when someone defends a draft dodger with "bone spurs" over someone that served their country with honor. You aren't of Russian decent are you?





Pueblo Confusion said:


> Your expendable! Your not needed! Your replaceable! Uber doesn't even know you exist! Nobody cares! Apply McDonalds today.


"You're" not making sense...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lyft driver today arrested in SF area, accused of raping a passed out pax.

Lyft perm deactivated him.

He's probably guilty, but who knows...

Just the accusation got him deactivated forever.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Uberbrent said:


> "You're" not making sense...


Which one? Or are you referring to both of them?



UberLaLa said:


> Twice, maybe Thrice.


I want to say I read somewhere that as a result of one of the lawsuits they can't deactivate you with no warning or are highly advised against doing so. 2 warnings and 3rd time is deactivation is the general rule of thumb due to this ruling



Mista T said:


> Lyft driver today arrested in SF area, accused of raping a passed out pax.
> 
> Lyft perm deactivated him.
> 
> ...


That's a serious offense though! In that case, I'd have to agree. Who knows what info has been made available to them too. I'm sure they have some info regarding the investigation and that played a part in their decision for permanent deactivation


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SJCorolla said:


> That sounds lenient. I was under the impression that Uber had a 'two strikes, you're out' policy since your start date.


That would be very stupid. It would mean that all drivers would be fired over false accusations of they drive long enough. Obviously Uber and stupid are not mutually exclusive, so it could be 2 and out.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

From all I have read: First complaint of not taking a Service Animal, immediate Deactivation. No investigation, no appeal. Done.

Something like being accused of driving under the influence, U/L must take driver off platform for minimum of 24/48 hours, if not for any other reason than they do not want someone to continue driving, who is suspected of being under the influence. It's a liability thing.

Then, depending on severity and the subjectivity of each CSR @ Uber, it is one to two more reports of driving under influence (even if passenger assumes such because car smells of alcohol or weed, or even a paxhole making false accusation for whatever reason), and driver deactivated. No investigation, no appeal. Done.

*All of the above are ruled by individuals that typically do not live in your country, nor speak your language as their first language.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> That would be very stupid. It would mean that all drivers would be fired over false accusations of they drive long enough. Obviously Uber and stupid are not mutually exclusive, so it could be 2 and out.


Yes, it is stupid. Luckily I've made it this far (3.5 yrs, 10,600+ trips) without a single impairment report. But I'm not naive to think I can avoid a false complaint forever.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

mbd said:


> You should deny this 100% , tell them you don't drink , but you do take little weed.?
> Pax is wrong and is lying. Back to driving in few minutes.


Minimum is 24hours



UberLaLa said:


> From all I have read: First complaint of not taking a Service Animal, immediate Deactivation. No investigation, no appeal. Done.
> 
> Something like being accused of driving under the influence, U/L must take driver off platform for minimum of 24/48 hours, if not for any other reason than they do not want someone to continue driving, who is suspected of being under the influence. It's a liability thing.
> 
> ...


CSR has no authority either way. Its a 3 strikes your out policy.

As was told to me," 3 complaints on a zero tolerance issue like impaired driving is a permanent deactivation. "

Uber math strikes again!



Karen Stein said:


> According to my Greenlight, policy is 3 such complaints in six months and you're fired.


They told you this, in 3 in 6 months?

Its 3 period


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Deja Vu. Woke today to another Uber suspension while Uber "investigates" an accusation from an unnamed customer on an unspecified trip on an unknown date - a purely specious complaint of me driving under the influence.
> 
> Heck, I can't recall even an unhappy trip. I'm getting stabbed in the back.
> 
> ...


This happened to me once. The rider got a free $20 ride for his false accusation. How lower can you go?


----------



## tncindetroit (Aug 30, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> GO SEE A LAWYER.
> 
> START A CLASS ACTION SUIT !


Only if she is not shill......or troll......


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Uber has no teams that ever investigate anything.


Not true.

I had a woman claim I touched her and made sexual advances and filled her into her work. All lies. I was suspended and heard nothing for a week, then I got a text, followed call. She asked for dashcam footage for a specific time frame in the text. While suspended I had multiple times wrote in asking for updates, let them know I had a cam, and could send it, basically just wanted to know what was going on as I was in the dark. Every reply was basically a dont call us we'll call you.

So I get the text then a call. She asked of I remember the ride on X/X/19 my last ride before suspension. I did and told her what I remembered. She asked a few questions.

Where did she sit? Did I touch her on purpose or by accident, what was the conversation, did I park and her out of the car that kind of thing. Back, passenger side, no contact, no conversation at all. I asked how she was doing when she got in and said have a good day when se got out.

She then told me what the paxhole claimed, that she sat up front, I put her hand on her thigh and asked if she wanted to get together after work and that I called her sugar and followed her in to her work.

Dashcam showed her in back and me dropping her off in the street and leaving. I was reactived less than 5 minutes after the phone call, I uploaded the footage to google cloud, shared the links

Two days later I got an email that I was cleared and it was removed from my record

For impaired driving claim, dashcam will not help. It's a simple 3 strikes you're out policy.

I can not stress enough how important it is to protect yourself with a dashcam. It really isnt too much of a stretch to go from the claims against me for a free ride to something more serious for a lawsuit settlement. A sexual assault claim, even a fraudulent one will haunt you for years!

Dashcam dashcam dashcam.


----------



## tncindetroit (Aug 30, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Yes, I also drive Lyft. Effect will be about 80% usual earnings.
> ...
> According to my Greenlight, policy is 3 such complaints in six months and you're fired.


Unwritten policy or written?



Tom Oldman said:


> Dash Cam and never leave home without it:smiles:


I got dashcam this time around, still got permanently deactivated. Did that CSR lie to me or it was clearly error made on their part?



Kodyhead said:


> I got all my badges tattooed now cause I just dont trust uber


I have hard time to understand their earning too. so I bet no one will chase their stock going higher.



Julescase2 said:


> I'd want to find the pax who complained and poke their eyeballs out with dull chopsticks. Then stick sewing needles under their toenails and fingernails.


No wonder they got to have rider protection program.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Oddly, I am up to MUCH shenanigans, and yet I have never been investigated.
> 
> Have you considered NOT drinking while driving?
> 
> It might help.


You and I both, Bro. I've smoked with pax an drank with pax maybe thats why I've never had a problem?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> You and I both, Bro. I've smoked with pax an drank with pax maybe thats why I've never had a problem?


Apparently that's the key, to go along with what they want. I had a passenger's friends tell me I tried killing them when I turned their friend's advances down. He said he would not get out of my car until I kissed him, among other things. I called Uber right away but I was thinking, wow that escalated quickly. From a kiss to killing you? Ya'll have some serious issues


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Rider complains dui, you're done. Dash cam will not help you. Despite the panacea so many here claim it is. You are done for at least 12 hours.
> 
> Uber knows pax lie but cannot take the risk. Pax know this so they use false claims to @@@@ over drivers that pissed them off. Usual cause, driver said no to a request or corrected a behavior. Its that simple.


This is where a Union could & would help Drivers & Uber !
24 hour testing
Immediate.
No speculation.
Proof !
One way or the other.



Karen Stein said:


> Sure - but for how long?
> 
> The last time this happened, the complaint arose from a trip ten days back. My Falcon Zero 360 loops every five hours. That's two cards a day, for a minimum of ten days. Twenty cards.
> 
> ...


How they going to COMPLETE a ride with an impaired Driver ?

If it was for real they should have demanded to get out immediately !

We should have a Union.
A shop steward on Call 24/7.
Impairment accusation - you pull over and wait for union steward to arrive to test you.

This would be REAL safety. Not the dog & pony show we have now !

If you pass test. Pax pays for your time. Stewards time. And cost of the test.

You fail. You pay !


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Listen, we are all family here, you can tell us. How drunk were you?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I don't know if we know it was only a $4 ride but regardless she probably told them no as they tried to squeeze 5 people into her vehicle. Unfortunately, Society gets to suffer from the direct effects of "everyone gets a ribbon" and not being able to spank your children. Since they've been protected from experiencing and processing negative feelings in a healthy manner, they think the end of the world is happening and go for the gusto?


Couldn't of said this better..


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SJCorolla said:


> Yes, it is stupid. Luckily I've made it this far (3.5 yrs, 10,600+ trips) without a single impairment report. But I'm not naive to think I can avoid a false complaint forever.


I've gone 5 years, 6,000 trips without earning the Impaired Driving badge. I have though earned the Road Rage badge, the Bad Driving badge, the Speeding Badge and the Rude Driver badge and of course the Rejected Service Animal badge, all through false reports.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Not true.
> 
> I had a woman claim I touched her and made sexual advances and filled her into her work. All lies. I was suspended and heard nothing for a week, then I got a text, followed call. She asked for dashcam footage for a specific time frame in the text. While suspended I had multiple times wrote in asking for updates, let them know I had a cam, and could send it, basically just wanted to know what was going on as I was in the dark. Every reply was basically a dont call us we'll call you.
> 
> ...


try to find more incidents such as yours where some type of actual investigation took place

when you realize it rarely happens it qualifies as basically not really having teams that investigate anything except in extremely rare situations


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> try to find more incidents such as yours where some type of actual investigation took place
> 
> when you realize it rarely happens it qualifies as basically not really having teams that investigate anything except in extremely rare situations


Same thing happen to me except it was a guy claiming I sexually assaulted him. Told the investigating muppet that I had dash cam footage that this never happened and that I am not into guys as I have a partner and she is very much a woman.

The Investigating muppet basically said that what they all say and without us verifying that dash cam footage that you have we cannot reach a decision and will most likely go against you. So... Got in my car the next day with the footage on my hard drive and the muppet at GLH uploaded to his bosses for review and was reactivated.

Riders will say anything and do anything for that free ride.
I basically told the investigating muppet if this was true why didn't he call the cops and file a police report and why are you the one contacting me instead of the police? All he could say was we take these accusations very seriously and if police needs to be involved we will involve them. I told him to involve the police in which case he just said to get him the dash cam footage and we will review it.

Unfortunately you got to cover yourself in this industry as you do not get a fair hearing and you are under suspension until you can prove yourself to be innocent.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Deja Vu. Woke today to another Uber suspension while Uber "investigates" an accusation from an unnamed customer on an unspecified trip on an unknown date - a purely specious complaint of me driving under the influence.
> 
> Heck, I can't recall even an unhappy trip. I'm getting stabbed in the back.
> 
> ...


I'll be you have ZERO interior dash cams.



Pueblo Confusion said:


> Did you get laid off in the recent marketing purge? No more shilling?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Demon said:


> Like someone else said, for $4?? Really?


Anything under $4 it's best to just accuse the driver for rape


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

EphLux said:


> I'll be you have ZERO interior dash cams.


Dashcam footage, unfortunately would not help in an impaired driving charge


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Gandler said:


> I find it odd how many pax complain to Uber about drunk driving after the trip.... If I were truly in the car with a drunk driver I would cancel the trip and call 911...&#8230; Uber should not accept these sorts of allegations without a police report.....


Great idea. It should be TOS for riders. If you suspect you driver is impaired. Call 911 immediately. Number 1. If it isn't true the pax will not likely make the call in the first place. 2. If they follow through anyway the driver can be exonerated immediately. NO allegations will be considered unless a police officer is summoned. God forbid they should put any burden of proof on their beloved pax.


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Deja Vu. Woke today to another Uber suspension while Uber "investigates" an accusation from an unnamed customer on an unspecified trip on an unknown date - a purely specious complaint of me driving under the influence.
> 
> Heck, I can't recall even an unhappy trip. I'm getting stabbed in the back.
> 
> ...


I just sent them a very very lengthy message after I kicked out and rated 1* extremely rare almost never happens in my case passenger and left it at that. A few hours later I get a discrimination complaint I left it alone for the night, but just couldn't stand the fact they think it's okay to do that without due diligence! It only is people's livings they are talking about. The original message said no response was needed, but after responding they say thank you we were waiting for your response to slyest your side of the story...like wtf Uber?! Completely contradictory!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Driver_Down said:


> I just sent them a very very lengthy message after I kicked out and rated 1* extremely rare almost never happens in my case passenger and left it at that. A few hours later I get a discrimination complaint I left it alone for the night, but just couldn't stand the fact they think it's okay to do that without due diligence! It only is people's livings they are talking about. The original message said no response was needed, but after responding they say thank you we were waiting for your response to slyest your side of the story...like wtf Uber?! Completely contradictory!


It all scripted bot msg you are getting it.
If they want ur attention they'll suspend you until you message them.

They probably chalk it up as a fake complaint but just to cover themselves gave you 1 strike and let you go by ur merry way.


----------



## Überall (Aug 4, 2019)

Demon said:


> Like someone else said, for $4?? Really?


I've had more than one pax play games for ~$2.75. It's totally believable. I sometimes think the short rides are more likely.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Driver_Down said:


> It certainly appears so I can post the contents of the messages. I went ham on all the flaws of the system in a as professional manner and stated how these false complaints if a driver has a string of bad luck can be deactivated which is not ideal. It took a few back and Firth's but it finally feels like someone reviewed the messages and sent an manaully worded one, but alas they just apologized and said they had to follow protocol whether the complaint was false or not and that riders allegations they deem untrue shouldn't have any affect on my account nor ratings...LOL if that erre true then it's like get rid of the complaint and negative ratings! I even mentioned how select passengers use driver ratings to gauge the quality of said drivers so therefore high ratings are of importance! Not really IMO, but why wouldn't you want a high rating?!


Yep until you get two more of those identical reports and on ur a$$ you are :biggrin:
Logic been... Where smoke is fire. And goodbye to those driving days.

Riders don't really look at driver ratings only driver look at ratings and care about them. Rider just want to get transported A2B. Doesn't really matter to them one bit if you are 1 star driver or a 5 star driver if they get pick up and dropped off as requested. Meanwhile a lot more drivers gauge the rider ratings and how slow the day been... In which case that driver may go for that 2 star rider because he/she haven't gotten any pings for an hour or two.

I've regretted 2/3 of the low rate riders... They certainty deserve what they have and should not be on the rideshare platform. Rider rating starting with a 2 stars or a 3 stars in front are very dicey.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

I was wait listed once for "inappropriate behavior" and making remarks that were "discriminatory" in nature".

In spite of being wait listed during the ""investigation" I somehow wasn't booted offline so I continued to drive anyway.

They wanted my version of events though I had none to give. No clue which ride it was, or specific details of the alleged wrong doings I supposedly did to whomever.. My reply was to tell the bot to basically eff off Was mad at at Uber at the time for a multitude of other reasons and no longer cared.If I got canned for good or not,

An hour later , the "investigation" now complete, I was "reinstated", even though I was never booted off line to begin with. Their canned response included a spiel about how they take these accusations "seriously' regarding "Reckless Driving" , along with something else I don't remember. Weird because Reckless Driving had nothing whatsoever to do with the original accusations.

No clue to this day what I was actually being accused of . Shake my head thinking about the ineptness of it all.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Not true.
> 
> I had a woman claim I touched her and made sexual advances and filled her into her work. All lies. I was suspended and heard nothing for a week, then I got a text, followed call. She asked for dashcam footage for a specific time frame in the text. While suspended I had multiple times wrote in asking for updates, let them know I had a cam, and could send it, basically just wanted to know what was going on as I was in the dark. Every reply was basically a dont call us we'll call you.
> 
> ...


I wonder what happened to the rider that made this false claim.

It's horrible people can get away with this.

Banning her from the app is too light. And undoubtful she'll stay banned. So easy to get another Uber account like it is for an UP one.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

I was suspended for impaired driving while doing UBER EATS deliveries!

These paxholes really have no shame.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Jufkii said:


> I was wait listed once for "inappropriate behavior" and making remarks that were "discriminatory" in nature".
> 
> In spite of being wait listed during the ""investigation" I somehow wasn't booted offline so I continued to drive anyway.
> 
> ...


Swearing at Rohit quickly confuses him. I'm surprised he didn't include in his email response to you a recipe for Tandoori chicken :roflmao:


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I think it would be important to call Uber and tell them that you don’t drink, and that you have dash cam footage, if only you knew when the ride was. It’s important just to put that out there. I can’t imagine Uber does any sort of investigation, other than to wait and see what your responses is. Defend yourself. 

After three occasions of this, I think it’s also important to consider if you’re giving out some sort of vibe. Are you tired? Are you slouching in your seat? Sit up straight, speak up, greet your customer with a chipper voice. Act sober and awake.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

At some point somebody is going to have to make a stand, drag one of these lying paxholes into court and make a federal case out of it. "Rider Education" (pronounced slander lawsuit) is what is needed to stop this kinda crap!


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

Uber will analyze their recorded data of the trip in question, looking for any red flags such as speed-limit violations, reckless turns, sudden breaks and etc. (maybe, all completed rides on that day, even ) — to see, if any “red flags” will show-up to support rider’s verbal complain; and go from there... 
It’s never just “but the rider said so”. It takes more than that. 

Chill, everybody :smiles: 

Uber’s deactivation process isn’t as “unfair” as most of you here think.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

I’m sorry this happened to you. Happened to me twice last year...once during a snow storm where I was earning peak cash...I switched to lyft but lost around 200-300 due to lost quest and surge fares.

These along with other incidents are key components of driver radicalization.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I wonder how much "investigation" Uber actually does. I would think before Uber suspends a driver they would look into the history of the rider and see if there is a history of complaints.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

mikes424 said:


> I wonder how much "investigation" Uber actually does. I would think before Uber suspends a driver t*hey would look into the history of the rider and see if there is a history of complaints*.


This is the part I wonder, does Uber looks into the history of the passenger? How many times one can complaint about something before being told to move on. We've all have read the threads about driver deactivation, but has anyone seen one on rider deactivation? What do they do? As a driver, once deactivated, no luck back, just signed up for the other rideshare provider and move on, but as a rider, can they use another email, credit card, heck another phone number and get another account? Most likely they will use their family/loved one account and still cause havoc.


----------



## Emisayeledis (Aug 13, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> Deja Vu. Woke today to another Uber suspension while Uber "investigates" an accusation from an unnamed customer on an unspecified trip on an unknown date - a purely specious complaint of me driving under the influence.
> 
> Heck, I can't recall even an unhappy trip. I'm getting stabbed in the back.
> 
> ...


Hello fellow drivers, I am a part of an organization in California named Mobile Workers Alliance trying to pass bill AB5.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Dashcam footage, unfortunately would not help in an impaired driving charge


If you have an interior dashcam and set the LCD display to "Always On", passengers notice that functioning dashcam even before their ass hits the seat cushion.

Their conduct COMPLETELY changes when you have a highly visible functioning interior dashcam..

You would never have had a false allegation to begin with.

Dashcams main use are as a deterrent.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

2smart2drive said:


> Uber will analyze their recorded data of the trip in question, looking for any red flags such as speed-limit violations, reckless turns, sudden breaks and etc. (maybe, all completed rides on that day, even ) - to see, if any "red flags" will show-up to support rider's verbal complain; and go from there...
> It's never just "but the rider said so". It takes more than that.
> 
> Chill, everybody :smiles:
> ...


You are delusional



EphLux said:


> If you have an interior dashcam and set the LCD display to "Always On", passengers notice that functioning dashcam even before their ass hits the seat cushion.
> 
> Their conduct COMPLETELY changes when you have a highly visible functioning interior dashcam..
> 
> ...


A security guard is a deterrent and yet we still have so many robberies.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> You are delusional
> 
> 
> A security guard is a deterrent and yet we still have so many robberies.


So you decided to be the Nihilist of the Week?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Don’t drive with alcohol in your body. It’s very clear and simple! I am a heavy drinker myself. But would NEVER take that risk. I Uber around as pax also when I’m out! Be safe everyone! 2,300 trips and going!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Don't drive with alcohol in your body. It's very clear and simple! I am a heavy drinker myself. But would NEVER take that risk. I Uber around as pax also when I'm out! Be safe everyone! 2,300 trips and going!


I've been accused, twice. I just celebrated 20 years of sobriety in April. 20 years!


----------



## wearenotthesame (Aug 9, 2019)

haven't had any drunk complaint bit once about every year and a half im blamed for "rider fraud" & suspended for a day or few they steal a few fares but apologize & reactivate its almost like clock work but every trip is screenshotted 10+ times so i have evidence not to mention im a DRIVER whatever fraud a rider commits has zero to do with me i just accept the ping, then there was a month long deactivated with no warning to "re run" a background check an insulting apology 5 different a few business days later that made it 30 days

no one goes to airport after 730pm dont think ive ever turned app on past 4pm lol so i dont get drunks 3am-7am hotels only near my bed and they almost all business travellers or prostitites win win since the shoes $500 ; )

no due process they dont care they are above the law


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> _"I can't recall"_
> 
> ......Stick with that


I'll try to remember that!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

EphLux said:


> So you decided to be the Nihilist of the Week?


"You would never have had a false allegation to begin with."

Hyperbole much?

Your turn, word genius


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

So they never reactivated the OP?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

June132017 said:


> So they never reactivated the OP?


She driving again 24 hours later.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> Deja Vu. Woke today to another Uber suspension while Uber "investigates" an accusation from an unnamed customer on an unspecified trip on an unknown date - a purely specious complaint of me driving under the influence.
> 
> Heck, I can't recall even an unhappy trip. I'm getting stabbed in the back.
> 
> ...


I had this happened to me once and I don't even drink. I know it was this racist black woman.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I have been driving overnights 4.5 years years and have completed >8,000 rides. I have been very fortunate when it comes to fraudulent Rider complaints. I have never received a driving while impaired complaint. However I've known plenty of drivers who have. On Uber, I've actually never had a fraudulent complaint at all, that I know of. At least not one severe enough that I remember or I was deactivated for. On Lyft, I've had one. That resulted in a 24-hour deactivation while they investigated. Considering I drive overnights and I do not have a dashcam, I think I've done pretty damn well LOL


----------



## VegasBix (Oct 3, 2018)

Gandler said:


> I find it odd how many pax complain to Uber about drunk driving after the trip.... If I were truly in the car with a drunk driver I would cancel the trip and call 911...&#8230; Uber should not accept these sorts of allegations without a police report.....


Exactly


----------

